

Plurk relaunches with Twitter/Facebook like service - pkrumins
http://blog.plurk.com/2009/04/01/plurk-to-relaunch-as-bitter/

======
froo
I understand this is posted on April 1st, so that it could be classified as a
prank - but shouldn't it at least be funny?

This just sounds like a vilifying rant posted conveniently timed to look like
an April Fool's

